

Stratasys seizes 3D printer from man who tried to make gun - jboggan
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/stratasys-seizes-3d-printer-from-man-who-tried-to-make-gun-2012102/

======
jboggan
The creator was right, manufacturing a firearm for your own personal use is
quite legal in the U.S.A. - it doesn't even have to be serialized (though this
is a good practice). At the same time we now have an application for 3D
printing that the original manufacturer never envisioned and probably rubs
them the wrong way. Ah, technology.

